# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Chipotle

## Robert_M

Chipotle is opening a space in Moore at 705 S.W. 19th.  It will be in the strip center that is just West of BancFirst in the East most space. Should be opening sometime in the Fall.

----------


## Zuplar

Never been to one, but with how they are always in the news, maybe I don't want to go.

----------


## dankrutka

> Never been to one, but with how they are always in the news, maybe I don't want to go.


If you made decisions based on negative news stories then you might just have to stay in your basement permanently...  :Wink:

----------


## stile99

> If you made decisions based on negative news stories then you might just have to stay in your basement permanently...


...until you see a news story on radon.

----------


## Zuplar

> If you made decisions based on negative news stories then you might just have to stay in your basement permanently...


Eh, you have to admit Chipotle has had a lot of problems. I get issues from time to time, but there was a complete breakdown for them.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

And yet another Mexican place to eat.  We now have Alfredo's, Ricky's, Qdoba, Taco Bueno, Taco Mayo, Taco Bell, Del Taco to go with all the burger, chicken, pizza and sub joints.  Why can't we get anything better?

----------


## Paseofreak

> And yet another Mexican place to eat.  We now have Alfredo's, Ricky's, Qdoba, Taco Bueno, Taco Mayo, Taco Bell, Del Taco to go with all the burger, chicken, pizza and sub joints.  Why can't we get anything better?


 Go to SW 25th, 29th, 44th and 59th.  It's absolutely amazing! Corporations care about money, not food.

----------


## Roger S

> Go to SW 25th, 29th, 44th and 59th.  It's absolutely amazing! Corporations care about money, not food.


Agreed! .... I was about to add that calling any of those places a "Mexican place to eat" is a stretch too..... Alfredo's is decent Okie-Mex but if you want Mexican in Moore it can only be found at Morelo's Super Mercado.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

> Agreed! .... I was about to add that calling any of those places a "Mexican place to eat" is a stretch too..... Alfredo's is decent Okie-Mex but if you want Mexican in Moore it can only be found at Morelo's Super Mercado.


OK...i agree!  Should have worded it better.  Should be Mexican fast food establishments.  Big difference in regard to authentic Mexican food.  Merelo's food is pretty good.  I love living in Moore, but all we get is second tier bs establishments.

----------


## Easy180

> Chipotle is opening a space in Moore at 705 S.W. 19th.  It will be in the strip center that is just West of BancFirst in the East most space. Should be opening sometime in the Fall.


Spotted the sign above the door today

----------


## Bunty

> Never been to one, but with how they are always in the news, maybe I don't want to go.


Their burritos are huge and made to order.  Bigger and better than what's at Taco Bell.

----------


## seaofchange

There was a Grand Opening sign up on Thursday night when I drove by.

----------

